# SAF yeast vs. Red Star yeast



## abemom2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Which is better, or are they the same? I need it mostly for bread, and I usually make a 2-5 lb. batter at a time.

What are the differences and similarities between these yeasts?

Thanks, Ana


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't know. I use red star because I can buy (I think it's 2 pounds??) it at costco in bulk for about the same price as five little packets at the store.


----------



## frugalmum (Nov 5, 2009)

I think SAF is the best brand out there-- I use the strain cultured for high sugar breads even if it's a low sugar bread-- it is just excellent, foolproof. I buy it in bulk from king arthur flour.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

I use red-star because it's so fine that it dissolves nicely in whatever I put it into. I'm not sure what the other one is, but I used one with big grains once and it didn't dissolve right, so I went back to red-star.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

SAF is made by a french company, made from s different strain than domestic yeast.

From "The Bread Lover's Bread Machine Cookbook" by Beth Hensperger:

Quote:

...SAF yeast is dried to a very low percentage of moisture and coated with ascorbic acid and a form of sugar, enabling it to activate immediately on contact with warm liquid...SAF contains three times as many yeast cells per volume as other granular yeasts, so the amount used in a recipe should be cut back about 25% from the amount of yeast called for....The yeast should be stored in the freezer (for up to one year) as the outer coating of dried yeast cells is sensitive to oxidation.


----------



## abemom2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Isn't SAF and Red Star produced by the same company?

In the description on the website there, I didn't see much difference between them.

Thanks again.


----------



## JElaineB (Nov 12, 2005)

I think I use SAF, but I would be more concerned about the type than the brand, i.e., instant (a.k.a. bread-machine) yeast vs. active-dry yeast. Instant yeast can be mixed directly with the flour in a recipe. Active-dry needs to be activated with warm water (and perhaps a bit of sugar) before it can be used in a recipe.


----------

